# Difference between buying iPhone through (Online, Retail Store OR Apple authorized store)



## pRieSt (Feb 5, 2015)

I am from Mumbai and have been planning to go for iPhone 5s, but the thing is I am getting cheaper at Amazon.in, Flipkart and some other Retail stores where I've inquired. 

However at Apple authorized stores in Mumbai they are selling at much more price.

Difference in price :

Amazon.in - 37,500 Rs, Flipkart.com - 37,500 Rs, Retail stores - 38,000 Rs

Apple authorized stores - 43,500 Rs

When I asked the folks from Authorized sellers that - why they are selling at this price, they told me that they provide genuine bill generated from Apple, Data Transfer and some other stuffs.

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 5, 2015)

Authorised resellers tend to fleece. Ex Reliance Apple store, Maple have overpriced products. They even sell discontinued products at high rates. Donno about others.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 5, 2015)

The main reason for the higher price at the local vendors is because they have to earn profit after covering all the costs..
The local vendor has to pay-off way more bills ( shop rents, taxes, electricity, employees salary, etc ) whereas the online vendors have fewer bills ( waehousing,shipping mainly )..Hence, they usually quote a higher price to cover these costs and earn some profit..


----------



## Anorion (Feb 5, 2015)

The Authorised resellers tends to have higher priced items than the regular retailers. For example, there was Reliance Apple store in first floor of a mall, which had higher priced products than Reliance Digital on the second floor of the same mall.


----------



## pRieSt (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok, here is the counter argument from one of the sales boy of iPhone - he told me that other Retailers and Online seller buys the iPhone from Grey Market (he gave me an example of Top 10) and sells them in cheap in which bill is generated by their own and not from Apple, it seems to me that they use the same dialogue (sales pitch) for every customer who asks them the same question.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 5, 2015)

pRieSt said:


> Ok, here is the counter argument from one of the sales boy of iPhone - he told me that other Retailers and Online seller buys the iPhone from Grey Market (he gave me an example of Top 10) and sells them in cheap in which bill is generated by their own and not from Apple, it seems to me that they use the same dialogue (sales pitch) for every customer who asks them the same question.



As long as you get warranty from apple. You don't have to listen to the sh** of those sales people. If you are still paranoid then surely give higher price for the same thing.

My suggestion would be to
Get it from flipkart and amazon at lower price. And you won't have to worry about anything else.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 5, 2015)

pRieSt said:


> Ok, here is the counter argument from one of the sales boy of iPhone - he told me that other Retailers and Online seller buys the iPhone from Grey Market (he gave me an example of Top 10) and sells them in cheap in which bill is generated by their own and not from Apple, it seems to me that they use the same dialogue (sales pitch) for every customer who asks them the same question.



of course, he's gonna say that.. Not only apple, but most local vendors discourage customers to purchase products online/other shops in order to increase their sales..Terms such as "Fake product", "black/grey market", " no warranty" are pretty frequently used by them to sway the customer's opinion.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 6, 2015)

*DO NOT BUY FROM MAPPLE* this is all I have to say.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 6, 2015)

^+1 yup


----------



## abracadabra (Feb 6, 2015)

Apple  warranty is based just on serial number, if I'm not mistaken! Whether you buy it in the US/IND/EU or anywhere on the planet for that matter. They can easily understand if a phone is not with Indian warranty running a search onto their servers. 
Whether you buy it offline or online, make sure you check the serial on apple self solve, get a valid bill with a TIN/CST thing.
Most are 3rd party sellers! As India is limited on its FDI policy, we have to take $***, to what they throw at us!


----------

